# Rainbow Jack fished here



## duxdog (Apr 13, 2008)

I was fishing a stream many years ago and came acrossed an old sign on the bank. It was engraved "Rainbow Jack fish here 1959". I was told that Rainbow Jack was also Ernest Hemingway. We would go there every year and fish for the day.I was back at that spot 2 years ago and there was a camp full of 4 wheeler people. There was litter all over the ground. They had been riding back and forth acrossed the river with their ATV's. I noticed the sign that had been knocked down and ran over lying on the ground. I had a VERY HEATED confrontation with the group, grabbed the sign and left (with a very sad feeling inside). The sign is in my house but I can not find any info. If you have any please PM me or let me know. PLEASE do not state where this spot is on here if you know. Thank alot. Oh, I can post a picture if needed.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Why not call your local DNR office, or U.S. Forestry Service office, and see if they can offer any insight and assistance?


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

That really is sad. There are just too many people in the woods these days. I am glad you at least took the sign. I wish people would just be a little less aloof. I won't start with the 4 wheelers and snowmobiles conversation.


----------



## walleyeguy22 (Feb 12, 2007)

Why did you take it upon yourself to take the sign and then not get any law enforcement help? Great that you care but you should of really called it in.


----------



## duxdog (Apr 13, 2008)

The sign was half in the water and half out. Lying on the ground and being run over bye the ATV riders and I was a long way from anywhere. It would have been very difficult to get anyone to that location. I guess I could have left the sign there. It just made more sense to pick it up out of the mud and tire tracks and remove it at the time.


----------



## Srobocop (Sep 4, 2007)

as long as the sign isnt going on ebay i dont see any problem with him taking it, i'm sure you'll eventually return it to where it belongs..


----------



## Fox (Nov 21, 2007)

Better to have removed it and preserved it than leave it to be lost.


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

Theft! You should have called a CO they will respond but instead good intentions or not you stole a sign. Call the CO's they don't like it anymore than you do and they will address the problem. I would think you should replace the sign ASAP. This might keep you out of the CO's sights as well

Ganzer


----------



## glnmiller (Jan 7, 2006)

"Rainbow Jack" was Ernest Hemingways son, Jack. He wrote several books on rainbow trout fishing.


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Well I for one am glad you have the sign, and thank you for keeping it from ruin. I know nothing of the area up there, but know his father was an avid fly fisherman and loved the U.P. of michigan, just from what I've read. I would suggest trying to contact any decendants or siblings and off the sign to them. May be something they would like to have. If not, then maybe replace a little farther away in same area on a good solid tree that looks to be around for quite awhile.


----------



## upmounty (Sep 26, 2007)

hay ganzer

sounds like the sign was on public property so by law the sign probably wasn't supposed to be there. I'm glad it was but i think dux did the right thing.


----------



## duxdog (Apr 13, 2008)

Hey moderator, You take it upon yourself to decide what can and cannot be posted on this and all threads? What was it that I posted that wasn't warranted? Why don't you head up to the L.M. and kill a few more steelhead. Well, guess you have to catch them first.....ehhh?


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

duxdog said:


> Hey moderator, You take it upon yourself to decide what can and cannot be posted on this and all threads? What was it that I posted that wasn't warranted? Why don't you head up to the L.M. and kill a few more steelhead. Well, guess you have to catch them first.....ehhh?


It is their job and they do a very good job at it. He may have saved you getting a strike but if you keep the attitude up, there may be no saving you.


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

MERGANZER said:


> Theft! You should have called a CO they will respond but instead good intentions or not you stole a sign. Call the CO's they don't like it anymore than you do and they will address the problem. I would think you should replace the sign ASAP. This might keep you out of the CO's sights as well
> 
> Ganzer


I think most everyone agrees you did the right thing except this guy.And who gives a rats butt what he thinks about it anyways.As far as the Mods goes thier judgement is not always right.I post a :lol: and they took that off.No idea why but guess what?Who gives a RATS BUTT :lol::lol::lol:,Mich


----------



## duxdog (Apr 13, 2008)

OK, I agree what I said to Merg was not good. Some people though. Anyway, thanks to all who have helped with the info. Yes I would loved to give this sign to the family if possible or whatever. I was just trying to unlock the secret.


----------



## needfishing (Feb 26, 2008)

I think you did he right thing by taking the sign in for safe keeping. If you hadn't happened along when you did the sign would surely have been distroyed for good. If there is some way you could replace it in the area and get it up high enough that it would be safe from idiots like the ones you encountered that would be the best ending for the story. It sounds like it is a place of history if only for his family.


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

Michigander1 said:


> As far as the Mods goes thier judgement is not always right.I post a :lol: and they took that off.No idea why but guess what?Who gives a RATS BUTT :lol::lol::lol:,Mich


Because your :lol: post included the offending, insulting quote from the original poster. Agree with him or not, his post was against site rules.


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

Michigander1 said:


> I think most everyone agrees you did the right thing except this guy.And who gives a rats butt what he thinks about it anyways.As far as the Mods goes thier judgement is not always right.I post a :lol: and they took that off.No idea why but guess what?Who gives a RATS BUTT :lol::lol::lol:,Mich


 
I was thinking it was a sign placed by Michigan as a historic site or something not a homemade sign placed by a private individual. Thats all. I was thinking something likt the signs in state parks etc. I was just trying to help an individual not get into trouble by doing a good deed.

Ganzer


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Funny, but I thought this was originally posted as a current event. I just re-read the post, and the whole thing happened 2 years ago. My fault for not reading the original post thoroughly. I probably would have driven back out and nailed, or screwed, that sign onto a tree in that much time. Now this sounds like a fishing excursion for a potential Ebay sale; or perhaps an idea for meeting Mariel Hemingway??

To quote the immortal Dr. Gonzo, "what kind of game is being played, here?"


----------



## duxdog (Apr 13, 2008)

I have no desire to sell the sign, meet Mariel Hemingway or tell anyone where the spot is. I just was trying to find out the history and maybe restore it and put it back someday.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Cool. This is a 3-day holiday weekend coming up. You could probably find time to put it back, then.


----------



## HUNTIN FOOL (May 29, 2008)

USED TOO BE AN AWSOME STEELHEAD SPOT,BUT NOW LOSERS HAVE TAKEN IT OVER:sad:


----------

